
If you’re feeling lost or defeated, try being micro-ambitious - donutking
https://medium.com/@PurpleGreenLemon/if-youre-feeling-lost-or-defeated-try-being-micro-ambitious-a5d9fc9f437b
======
Quequau
It's a pity that medium now demands that viewers sign up with them before they
can read the article. I'm interested enough to read this but I'm not creating
yet another set credentials to worry about.

